# [OFF]j'hallucine.les windoziens se croient...[en débat]

## Gentoo_Lover

j'été en train de surfer pour chercher des trucs à propos de gnome quand je suis tombé sur çà : http://solutions.journaldunet.com/0502/050211_kde_windows.shtml

franchement j'alucine çà dis qu'il veulent implanter Kde sous Windo.....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

bilou il en peut plus .... serieu si il ont rien d'autre à faire que d'implanter du libre dans un OS a copyright n'importe quoi...

dites moi votre avis , serieux je suis choqué   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

je me demande vraiment si c'est pas des conneries...

C'est certain que c'est choquant mais il ya quand même des protections : la licence GPL !

En effet, ils ont le droit de l'implémenter sur windows si ils le veulent mais en respectant la licence GPL. Apparement dans l'article ils parlent d'une deuxième licence, et ce qu'ils disent c'est pas faisable en respectant la GPL, donc j'y crois pas trop...

Je me trompe peut être mais franchement j'espere pas...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

je me suis dis la même chose que toi ...espérons le alors....sinon on vera bientot Xorg implanter sous dows.....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## netbyte

Bah moi ce que j'en dit c'est que c'est une belle connerie et sa sera jamais aussi stable que sous linux.

----------

## bong

en tout cas, ca a l'air d'etre deja avancé comme projet:

http://kde-cygwin.sourceforge.net/kde3/screenshots.php

----------

## cylgalad

On écrit "j'hallucine"...

Ça fait un bout de temps que kde est en cours de portage vers windoze ( http://sourceforge.net/projects/kde-cygwin/ ), gnome aussi sans doute, après tout qt et gtk fonctionnent déjà. 

Xorg est inclus dans cygwin...

----------

## zarasoustra17

Je ne vois pas au nom de quoi les logiciels open-sources seraient reservés à Linux, j'ai peut être un wagon de retard question parano et pessimisme, mais moi je trouve que c'est une bonne nouvelle: Si quelques windowsiens deviennent accro à KDE, il voudront passer à Linux pour gagner en performances...

Et puis imaginons le pire des scénarios ou toutes les applis linux puissent être executées sous Windows: Windows se résumerait à son noyau et non plus à IE , WMPlayer , Office, bref si la seule chose "propriétaire" obligatoire de Windows se résumait à Kernel32.dll, le monde des logiciels serait plus libre...Last edited by zarasoustra17 on Sat Feb 12, 2005 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> On écrit "j'hallucine"...

 

et on ecrit "se croient" 

C'est pas de la faute au windaubeur , c'est une partie de l'equipe de kde qui a voulu ca il me semble ^^ d'ailleur (et on le comprend) ils ne sont pas tous d'accord pour le faire

----------

## lemouf

Heh !

 *Quote:*   

>  L'initiateur de ce projet d'intégration : la société Trolltech.

 

Je crois que c'est clair  :Laughing:  vu le nom de la boite héhé ...

----------

## zdra

Bon bon bon, les faits:

QT, la librairie que affiche tout les graphiques dans KDE, est GPL pour la version linux, et propriétaire dans sa version windows. Ce qui a changé c'est que à partir de QT4 il y aura un changement de licence, et QT deviendra GPL dans sa version windows aussi !!

QT GPL sous windows est la 1er brique (et non la moindre) qui permetra de porter (enfin ?) les applications QT sous windows nativement. C'est déjà le cas depuis longtemps pour GTK. C'est pas pour rien que les 3/4 des applic de gnome sont également sous windows (gaim, xchat, gimp,....).

Moi je suis à 100% pour ce changement de licence car:

 - QT a toujours souffer de ses licences exotiques, historiquement QT a toujours posé probleme sur les licences. D'ailleur pour la petite histoire GNOME est né du ce fait, dans le but d'avoir enfin un desktop entierement basé sur du pure GPL.

 - Logiciel libre veut dire utilisateur libre. Donc il est absolument normal de laisser la liberté à l'utilisateur d'un programme (lib) GPL de choisir son OS. Je trouve bien qu'un utilisateur de koffice aie le choix de l'utiliser sous linux, macos ou windows indifférement. Sans ça le libre ne ferait qu'emprisoner ses utilsateurs dans le libre, exactement comme microsoft enferme ses utilisateurs dans le propriétaire.

 - Un utilisateur qui utilise windows avec IE, MS office, mirc, MSN messenger, windows media player sera assé dépaysé si il passe à linux qui ne propose pas tout ces programmes mais des équivalents (meilleur cela dit en passant). Cette barriere fait peur à beaucoup de monde et ne veulent pas passer à linux d'un coup sans apercu de ce qui les attendent. C'est donc pour ça que, selon moi, porter les logiciels libre sous windows peut etre largement favorable à linux car un utilisateur windows qui utilise openoffice, firefox, thunderbird, gaim, xchat poura passer à linux en retrouvant tout les meme applications qu'il a toujours utilisé sous windows, ça facilite grandement le passage. Et surtout ça fait parler du libre, ça le rend moins élitiste/puriste/intégriste à la stallman. Dans cette optique, permettre aux windowsiens d'utiliser koffice,kmail,etc grace au portage de QT sous windows permettra à ces gens d'avoir facilement un aprecu de ce qui les attend si ils passent à linux.

 - Peut-etre que c'est bénifique à windows... "pourquoi installer linux si j'ai firefox sous windows qui enfonce IE ??" et avoir les meme réflexions avec les applic QT en plus.... oui peut-etre que c'est vrai... mais finalement l'utilistateur est LIBRE !!! si il estime que windows à 150 avec un firefox est plus adapté à ses besoins que linux alors tant mieux pour lui ! Je crois que le combat de stallman qui dit en gros "linux est meilleur pcq on a le code source et qu'on peut le modifier" c'est faux. Les informaticiens aiment ça (moi y compris) mais le gros des utilisateurs n'en ont rien à foutre. Moi je dis que linux gagnera sur windows parce qu'il est MEILLEUR, et ça c'est à chaque utilisateur de décider librement qui est meilleur pour lui.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   On écrit "j'hallucine"... 
> 
> et on ecrit "se croient" 
> 
> 

 

désolé j'étais fatigué ce matin quand j'ai écris ce topic   :Wink: 

bain personnellement je trouve çà un peu dommage car , cela n'insite pas trop les users dows à venir sous linux si il ont deja tout , et puis en plus un soft qui est à la base sous linux bon d'accord certain programme sont sous windows du style firefox et c'est vrai que c'est simpas mais bon à un tel point de mettre kde et gnome sous windows moi je sais pas çà me choque quoi (je rappel sans avoir quoi que ce soit contre eux , certain chose implantés sous linux étant en opensource avaient été copier de toute part .... je ne dirai pas de nom... mais bon là ok c'est pas le même cas mais bon ...) tout çà pour dire que je trouve important de préservés les soft qui sont sous linux et de les laisser sous linux (pas tous bien sur ...) enfin voilà mon avis aprés je suis ouvert à toutes remarques.

----------

## spider312

Non mais n'importe quoi là, une appli libre qui pourrait être utilisée par une foultitude de gens à la place d'un explorer triste, moche et instable, et vous vous en plaignez ?

Pourquoi ne pas interdire le portage de FireFox, Mozilla, etc ... ?

Votre comportement est fait pour défendre GNU/Linux, mais pensez vous au libre en général ? de plus je trouve que c'est un très bon premier pas vers linux, pour y aller en douceur, d'abord j'essaye k3b pour ne plus pirater nero, puis j'essaye kwrite qui déchire le bloc-notes, j'essaye le bureau "mais waou il est trop bien ce bureau, ils avaient raison les linuxiens", etc ..., je vous laisse immaginer la suite, un an plus tard on a un fan de plus de FVWM et de vim !

----------

## zdra

 *bong wrote:*   

> en tout cas, ca a l'air d'etre deja avancé comme projet:
> 
> http://kde-cygwin.sourceforge.net/kde3/screenshots.php

 

cygwin propose de faire tourner depuis toujours un serveur X11 sous windows, et donc d'y faire tourner n'importe quel application, ça n'a rien de nouveau.

Le nouveau ici c'est qu'on parle de faire tourner ces applications nativement sous windows, et donc sans cygwin qui est en quelques sortes un émulateur linux....

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Non mais n'importe quoi là, une appli libre qui pourrait être utilisée par une foultitude de gens à la place d'un explorer triste, moche et instable, et vous vous en plaignez ?
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas interdire le portage de FireFox, Mozilla, etc ... ?
> 
> Votre comportement est fait pour défendre GNU/Linux, mais pensez vous au libre en général ? de plus je trouve que c'est un très bon premier pas vers linux, pour y aller en douceur, d'abord j'essaye k3b pour ne plus pirater nero, puis j'essaye kwrite qui déchire le bloc-notes, j'essaye le bureau "mais waou il est trop bien ce bureau, ils avaient raison les linuxiens", etc ..., je vous laisse immaginer la suite, un an plus tard on a un fan de plus de FVWM et de vim !

 

tout à fait d'accord   :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

@zaratoustra17 et spider312:

Bah le problème c'est que le portage sur windows demande beaucoup de temps et des développeurs, alors que ce temps et ces développeurs pourraient être consacrés à améliorer le KDE existant sous linux.

Si effectivement ça marche et que ça convainc des windaubiens de passer sous linux, c'est bien. Mais ça peut être tout le contraire (après tout quand je vois les gens de mon école utiliser KDE qui est dans les salles d'infos, ils ont pas l'air du tout impressionnés). Et dans ce cas ce sera du travail fait pour rien....

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> @zaratoustra17 et spider312:
> 
> Bah le problème c'est que le portage sur windows demande beaucoup de temps et des développeurs, alors que ce temps et ces développeurs pourraient être consacrés à améliorer le KDE existant sous linux.
> 
> Si effectivement ça marche et que ça convainc des windaubiens de passer sous linux, c'est bien. Mais ça peut être tout le contraire (après tout quand je vois les gens de mon école utiliser KDE qui est dans les salles d'infos, ils ont pas l'air du tout impressionnés). Et dans ce cas ce sera du travail fait pour rien....

 

à bin voila des gens qui pence bien   :Wink:  (tout les autres vous pencez bien aussi ne vous inquietez pas ) mais je veux dire à ce moment  là pourquoi ne pas implanter eMule (qui est opensource) sous linux ? et non pas Xmule ou amule (que j'adore bien sur) ...

----------

## spider312

C'est du libre, alors s'ils le font c'est qu'ils en ont envie, besoin, ou qu'il pensent que c'est bon pour leur logiciel, le fait de porter une appli c'est la vision extrème de la liberté, faut assumer aussi le libre un peu ...

 *Quote:*   

> les windozien se croient tout permis... 

 Non, les developpeurs KDE ... et concernant KDE, ils le sont en effet

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

enfin moi personnellement çà ne change rien mais bon , pour dire que les windowzien sont des assistés .... (je n'ai rien contre eux) ... aprés chacun sa façon de pencer moi cela ne change rien j'adore toujours autant gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Bah le problème c'est que le portage sur windows demande beaucoup de temps et des développeurs, alors que ce temps et ces développeurs pourraient être consacrés à améliorer le KDE existant sous linux

 

Les développeurs KDE ne sont pas obligé de porter leurs programmes sous windows. Ce sont des développeurs bénévole qui codent du libre pour le plaisir, et on ne les remercira jamais assé pour l'énorme travaille fourni. Donc si une équipe se forme pour porter des choses sous windows ça veut dire que des developpeurs sont interraissé par ce projet, qu'ils aiment faire ça plutot qu'autre chose, ou qu'ils estiment important pour la communauté que ce soit fait. Et donc ils sont libre de faire ce travaille quoi qu'en dise les autres qu'ils soient pour ou contre.

----------

## lmarcini

Tout d'abord, je rejoins totalement l'argumentaire de Zdra avec lequel je suis en tout point d'accord. 

Ensuite, personnellement, je ne pense pas qu'un KDE sous Windows soit viable. Ou plutôt, KDE sous Windows sera uniquement viable techniquement parlant : je n'imagine pas des PME et des grand comptes se payer des licences XP pour faire y faire implémenter un DM tel que KDE (dans ce cas, autant passer à Linux)... J'imagine les coûts supplémentaires (maintenance, formation, temps). A mon avis, KDE sous Windows sera utilisé par des "power users" Windows, ceux-là qui utilisent des choses comme LiteStep...

Par contre le fait d'utiliser des applis QT sous Windows est très sympa lorsque professionnellement on se fait imposer Windows comme OS (je suis obligé d'en garder un morceau sur une partition par souci de "compatiblilité d'entreprise").

Enfin, je pense que le but de cette annonce est de montrer le savoir-faire de TrollTech et de mettre en exergue la portabilité de QT. C'est un peu comme les prototypes de bagnoles...

----------

## fb99

Personnellement, je trouve que le type qui est nulle en informatique et qui a besoin de son petit windows (et de ses suivant suivant pourles install ) pour s'en sortir ait aussi accès à des logiciel qui se disent libres, je ne vois pas pourquoi nous on pourrait en profiter et pas eux.

Je pense que les personnes qui dévelloppent du libre le font dans l'optique que tout le monde y ait accès, alors il faut respecter cela je pense.

En plus quel challenge s'il arrive à faire bien tourner des applis sur un fond (noyau,.. )"pourri"

C'est quand même la classe. Et ça montre que les linuxiens ne veulent pas se croire meilleur que les autres et s'enfermer dans leur petit monde, mais qu'ils sont ouverts et passionnés.

Ce que j'avais toujours touvé classe sur linux c'était la communauté et l'entre-aide alors pk ne pas venir à l'aide de nos petits amis windosiens. Peut-être un jour verront-ils plus clair.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Bon bon bon, les faits:
> 
> QT, la librairie que affiche tout les graphiques dans KDE, est GPL pour la version linux, et propriétaire dans sa version windows. Ce qui a changé c'est que à partir de QT4 il y aura un changement de licence, et QT deviendra GPL dans sa version windows aussi !!
> 
> QT GPL sous windows est la 1er brique (et non la moindre) qui permetra de porter (enfin ?) les applications QT sous windows nativement. C'est déjà le cas depuis longtemps pour GTK. C'est pas pour rien que les 3/4 des applic de gnome sont également sous windows (gaim, xchat, gimp,....). ....

 

Pas tout a fait d'accord ! Elle ne sera pas 100% GPL :

 *Trolltech wrote:*   

> Qt cross-platform development software will be available under the open source GPL license for open source development and a commercial license for commercial development
> 
> ....
> 
> Trolltech's dual licensing model is based on the principle of fair exchange: Users who want to donate their source code to the Open Source community can use the Open Source version and must license their software under the GPL. Users who write commercial proprietary software must purchase a license and may freely choose how to license and profit from their software.

 

----------

## zdra

juste j'ai oublié ce détail qui a toute sont importance  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

Moi je pense que le logiciel libre, les gens sont libres de le porter sur le système d'exploitation qu'on veux; c'est aussi simple que ça, et sinon c'est plus du logiciel libre.

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> @zaratoustra17 et spider312:
> 
> Bah le problème c'est que le portage sur windows demande beaucoup de temps et des développeurs, alors que ce temps et ces développeurs pourraient être consacrés à améliorer le KDE existant sous linux.
> 
> Si effectivement ça marche et que ça convainc des windaubiens de passer sous linux, c'est bien. Mais ça peut être tout le contraire (après tout quand je vois les gens de mon école utiliser KDE qui est dans les salles d'infos, ils ont pas l'air du tout impressionnés). Et dans ce cas ce sera du travail fait pour rien....

 

D'un autre côté comme kde sera sous dows, il y aura surement de nouveaux développeurs qui vont rejoindre l'équipe.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

de ton avis également scout  :Smile:  du moment que c'est du libre personne n'est obligé de l'utiliser sous linux , mais bon c'est comme je l'ai deja dis si on avais emule sous linux et pas xmule ou amule mais bon aprés je veux dire c'est pas plus mal d'un autre coté comme pour par exemple decouvrir les logiciel linux sans avoir à installer ce dernier , pour ensuite installer linux mais sinon je trouve sa dommage , en faite je suis des deux avis ....(bizarre je reconnais )

----------

## sylware

Prenez une personne "lambda en informatique", c'est à dire qui utilise au maximum que quelques % des capacités d'un système informatique. Soit Joe son nom.  Il représente largement plus de 90% des utilisateurs.

Joe n'aime pas changer ses habitudes. Joe est sensible aux noms de marques: le son produit par la prononciation de "linux" est différent de celui de "windows"... AÏE! Joe a déjà peur de perdre pied.

Pire les couleurs du *bureau*(ce terme est réservé à une élite) ne sont pas les mêmes.

Mais voilà Joe sait utiliser windows. Joe a peur.

Joe veut un "word"(comprendre "traitement de texte"), un excel(comprendre "tableur") etc...

Gnome Office, KDE Office, Open Office? C'est pas "word", ni "excel"... Joe a très très peur pour ses fichiers "doc"...

Alors imaginez-vous, un des ses copains geek lui propose d'exploser son windaz et de mettre linux à la place. Joe est terrifié. Joe est dépassé par l'argumentation de son pote geek. Il ne l'a comprend pas. Joe se chie dessus: Il refuse.

Hélas, c'est la triste vérité. Il y a un travail de fond à fournir sur le long terme. La puissance financière et les maîtres de la rétorique que Microsoft paye à prix d'or vont ralentir ou détruire le processus de migration vers les technologies du libre. Microsoft se fout royalement du "power user " en informatique, il ne s'intéresse pas aux miettes du marché. Microsoft veut convaincre Joe, plus de 90% du marché. Donc Microsoft dans ses campagnes de communication se met à son niveau: "Moins de patchs en sécurité, donc windows plus sûr"...

Le geek va hurler, à sa manière cad sur IRC, sur des forums voir sur son blog. Joe ne comprend pas, Joe s'en fout et repart chatter sur son "MSN"(comprendre "messagerie instantanée").

Il faut donc y aller doucement, voici un exemple concret:

Dans ma famille, j'étais l'exception: Ordinateur sous linux. J'ai commencé par refuser de fournir tout aide sur windoz ou logiciels non libres.

Sur l'ordinateur d'un des membres de ma famille, j'ai viré en douce, Microsoft Office pour y installer Abiword et Gnumeric. J'ai installé firefox et thunderbird. J'ai soigneusement gardé les icones de word, excel, de l'explorer et de outlook express. Donc au final abiword avait l'icône et le nom de word, gnumeric d'excel, firefox de l'explorer, thunderbird de outlook express.

Ce membre de ma famille n'y a rien vu.

Au bout, d'un certain temp, lâchage de bombe: "Tiens j'ai remarqué que mon ordinateur fonctionne beaucoup mieux, j'ai plus de virus, de spyware et je me sens beaucoup plus à l'aise, tu vois... Microsoft s'est pas si mal que ça"... Et là je fais exploser la vérité: stupeur, désarroi, colère... 

"Ok met linux sur ma machine". 20 minutes plus tard ct fait.

Voilà... A quel point cela est dur de faire bouger les choses.

D'autres membres de ma famille sont des Hardcore gamers. J'ai bo acheter les mêmes jeux et leur montrer que la majorité tourne sous "linux" avec Cedega(wineX) ou en natif(Doom3, UT2004). Rien n'y fait. Leurs ordis  pêtent de partout: ils plantent(en écran bleu), ils buguent, ils sont lents, ils sont infestés de virus, de spyware etc... C'est insupportable, mais ils peuvent jouer à leurs jeux. J'attend avec impatience la PS3 sous "Linux" pour ajouter de l'eau à mon moulin et qui va faire litéralement faire exploser le nombre de jeux sous "Linux".Last edited by sylware on Sat Feb 12, 2005 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

en parlant de la play 3, si ce que j'ai entendu est vrai, la play3 sera mon prochain ordinateur et l'architecture x86 mourra lentement ... vive le "cell"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gaug

À mon avis sa vas faire découvrir au windowsiens qu'il existe autre

chose que l'univers windows (Microsoft) dans l'informatique.Ils viennent de découvrir qu'il n' y avait pas juste Explorer pour naviguer sur le Net.Maintenant ils vont découvrire un nouveau bureau et un jour un nouveau systeme d'exploitation (LINUX).  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> en parlant de la play 3, si ce que j'ai entendu est vrai, la play3 sera mon prochain ordinateur et l'architecture x86 mourra lentement ... vive le "cell" 

 

C'est vrai que Cell c'est excelent ^^ en plus sur la PS3 on pourra branché d'autre peripherique sony (baladeur etc) et leurs puissance de calcul sera rajouté à la PS3  :Very Happy: 

[/fin hs]

Sinon pour completer ce debas

Beaucoup de gens n'aime pas Linux car ca fait "Geek qui se la pete" aors que d'un autre coté y a plein de theme styleXP qui ressemble à KDE ou au themes  des MacOs

KDE sera un peu comme fut knoppix dans un premier temps => approcher linux sans trop de risque ^^

----------

## zdra

Je suis quand meme _tres_ sceptique sur la vérassité de l'info qui dit que tout le desktop KDE sera porté sous windows. Moi j'ai plutot l'impression que ce sont uniquementles applications qui seront portées, tout comme beaucoup d'applications GNOME sont portées sous windows sans que gnome lui meme le soit.

----------

## Dais

Euh .. je répondrai plus en détail quand j'en aurai le temps, mais bon il y a eu quand même pas mal de réactions intégristes et surtout non réfléchies au début de ce topic .. et c pas la faute à trolltech (créateurs de kde, et qt évidemment) si ça vous fait penser à un certain phénomène internet appelé troll ..

----------

## lmarcini

En plus de Zdra (dont décidemment les paroles sont d'or), je suis également d'accord avec Sylware : il est très difficile d'évangéliser les nombreux "Joe" utilisant M$. A titre perso, je mène un combat permanent en faveur du libre car je trouve inconcevable que mes gamins (j'en ai 3 mais qui sont encore petits) associent "taper du  texte" avec  "Winword" ou "ordinateur" avec "Windows XP".  Résultat, avec un autre parent, nous sommes en train de passer sous Linux (lui sous Debian, moi sous Gentoo) les petits micros de l'école d'un de mes enfants tout en faisant l'apologie du libre auprès des maîtresses (sans oublier le chapître concernant les licences illicites). Sans compter les quelques personnes que j'ai pû déjà convertir par ailleurs (merci Gentoo : c'est beau, rapide et costaud !!! Ca impressionne le windowsien...).

Tout ça pour dire que si les applis QT ou GTK  (ou même KDE ou Gnome mais j'y crois moins) sont portés sous M$, cela aura au moins l'avantage de faire connaître au grand public le logiciel  libre et ses avantages...  D'ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que Firefox et OpenOffice ont plus fait pour la promotion du logiciel libre que Linux lui-même (au niveau du grand public). C'est injuste, certes...

Petite parenthèse limite OT, j'ai l'impression que le modèle M$ fait des émules ailleurs : un ami avait une Laguna (perso, je préfère Toyota,  c'est costaud et il n'y a pas d'électronique donc on peut réparer facilement). Résultat : la moindre vérification, l'entretien ou le changement des pneus doivent passer par un concessionnaire Renault car ce sont les seuls qui ont l'outillage nécessaire pour effectuer les travaux... C'est un exemple 'environnement propriétaire qui fait que l'utilisateur devient dépendant et "client forcé"... Idem pour les appareils électro-ménagers pour lesquels il faut s'adresser à un réparateur de la marque car les vis ne sont pas standard (perso, je m'en fiche, je les dégomme à la perceuse pour les remplacer par des vis standard)... Mais combien de personnes ont le même raisonnement que moi (ou que vous) ? En terme de bagnole ou d'électro-ménager, peu. Alors, en matière d'informatique...

----------

## lmarcini

Petit recadrage par rapport au post initial : KDE fonctionne déjà ailleurs que sous Linux , non ? D'accord, c'est chez les cousins *BSD, mais bon !

Sinon, Safari, le navigateur Mac, utlise le moteur KHTML si je ne m'abuse (par contre je ne sais pas si c'est du QT)... Et il n'est pas GPL. Néanmoins, les utilisateurs de Mac sont moins M$-dépendants maintenant vu que Safari a remplacé IE...

----------

## Adrien

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> en parlant de la play 3, si ce que j'ai entendu est vrai, la play3 sera mon prochain ordinateur et l'architecture x86 mourra lentement ... vive le "cell" 

 

+ 100%   :Very Happy:   ça va roxer!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Gentree

Eh alors, ca serait le retour aux sources pour un KDE qui a toujour essayer de cloner le GUI windoze sur Linux. 

En vera comment ca marchera quand il foire le config du clavier et son ARTS va reconfigurer le son du system .

Perso , je trouve que l'interface windows a toujour fait meiux que ce pauvre clone si on aime fonctionner comme ca.

Seul advantage que kde tourne gratos sur linux. Bof, je aurait preferait qu'il fasse ca ailleur, ca fait tache. Et ca ne fait depecher un clonage generale de polluer l'espace Linux.

EX le dernier Gimp a un dialogue Fichier | Ouvrir  qui me donne des icons "home" et "desktop" ; a quand "mes documents" . Bah , mes couilles.

Si j'aime travailler sur Linux c'est parceque je voir encore le arboressence tel quel et l'interface ne trait pas comme un debile mental. en essayant d'anticiper tous ce que je voulait (pas) faire.

Je trouve que c'est un suite toute a faire logic.

Tant mieux s;ils se mettrent a le vendre, comme ca en le vera moins souvent sur Linux. 

Voila , j'ai vide mon sac. 

[/Rale]

----------

## lmarcini

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Eh alors, ca serait le retour aux sources pour un KDE qui a toujour essayer de cloner le GUI windoze sur Linux. 

 

Je ne vois pas en quoi KDE clone Windows... Au niveau de l'aspect (paramétrable), il y a certes un air de famille sur la config par défault mais ça s'arrête là... Si tu connaissais un petit mieux KDE, tu verrais qu'il y a un tas de fonctionnalités bien sympas qui ont pour but, non pas de lobotomiser l'utilisateur, mais de lui permettre de perdre moins de temps. En terme de fonctionnement et d'ergonomie, KDE est bien autre chose qu'un clone de Windows...

Après, c'est une question de choix, on n'aime ou on n'aime pas... Mais quand on n'aime pas, ce qui est le droit de chacun (et le tien  :Wink:  ),  on évite d'employer des lieux communs tels que "KDE sucks because it looks like Windows" ou des trucs dans ce genre, ça ne fait pas avancer le débat...

De plus, le fait d'avoir le choix entre 3 desktop managers (Gnome, KDE et XFCE, je laisse de côté les windows managers) est bénéfique pour tous les utilisateurs, même ceux qui sont allergiques à KDE : toute innovation intéressante sur l'un d'eux est souvent répercutée sur les autres. Je ne pense pas que supprimer KDE serait bénéfique pour la communauté...

Enfin, et c'est un des principes du logiciel libre (repris également dans la doc d'intro de Gentoo), se pose la question du choix . Tu as le choix d'installer ou de ne pas installer, le choix de modifier ou de ne pas modifier, le choix d'utiliser ou de ne pas utiliser, le choix d'aimer ou de ne pas aimer... Mais dans ce dernier cas, évite de descendre injustement (de façon trollesque) ce que tu n'aimes pas, surtout sans apparemment trop savoir de quoi tu parles. C'est gratuit, ça ne sert à rien, c'est dégueulasse pour les mecs qui développent et c'est insultant pour les personnes qui utilisent KDE...

Sans rancune.

[pas content] J'en ai plus qu'assez de ces conneries sur "KDE - le windows de Linux" et "KDE, ça pue, c'est moins libre que Gnome"... [/pas content]

P.S. : bien évidemment j'utilise KDE (sur mon micro principal)  :Wink:  Mais pas seulement... J'utilise aussi Gnome sur mon portable de boulot (c'est un choix car KDE répondait moins bien à mes besoins ce domaine - toujours la question du choix) et XFCE.

----------

## polytan

je suis en du même avis que sylware : le fait de garder les icones M$ et mettre en lien des applications libres ca marche bien, même avec les plus bornés qui se disent completement hermétiques !

Il y a cependant un facteur oublié : la fénéantise. Pourquoi vouloir apprendre à utiliser un nouvel OS ( je ne parle pas des applications mais de l'OS en lui même). Par exemple monter son cdrom, sa cleusb (et surtout ne pas oublier de la démonter sinon ca fout le bordel), régler le son, implement installer la distribution (sans parler du cas "exotique" de gentoo) et pire :

l'utilisation de "root" leur faire comprendre de ne pas rester en root pour une utilisation courante peut sembler effrayante. Pourquoi devoir mettre des mots de passe à tout bout de champ rien que pour instaler un soft ?

Personnellement, et j'ai vécu cette situation, pour que les gens veuillent bien passer à linux, ils leur faut un ras-le-bol total (virus et merdes en tout genre qui peut se passer) stabilité (le newbie se rend t il compte que son pc rame ?) etc...

Pour en revenir au post, je pense que kde sous windows peut être quelque chose de bien. Pour présenter ce que les logiciels libres ont dans le cul c'est cool mais coté virus ca ne changera rien puisqu'un virus infiltré fait ce qu'il veut, et que ca n'est pas très dur d'infiltrer window$ étant donné toutes les failles possibles et inimaginables de windows.

Mes parents (surtout mon père qui s'y connait plus ou moins en linux) sont de plus en plus tentés de passer sous linux du moment qu'ils allument la bêtes et qu'ils puissent bosser tout en graphique sans avoir de problème de compatibilité. 

En gros : que ce soit SIMPLE. il y a encore du boulot ...  surtout que mandrake (distrib dite simple) et moi on est pas très copain

----------

## Tsukusa

Personnellement, justement dans ce but, nous avons monté un projet "scolaire" dans notre école. Il faut savoir que je suis en école d'ingénieur et la majorité des étudiants ne voient que Windows. Alors votre théorie du Joe ne devrait pas fonctionner sur eux. J'ai meme remarqué que des étudiants en IUT avec aucun rapport avec l'informatique était plus intéressé qu'eux. Hallucinant !!!!

Enfin nore but c'est de faire connaitre le libre car, il faut avouer, peude monde save vraiment ce que c'est. Et pour moi faire rimer libre avec Linux est une bétise. C'est pour cela que bien que notre site web sera porté sur Linux nous allons toujours parler des applications également disponibles sur Windows.

Voila je crois que j'ai un peu parler pour ne rien dire mais tant pis.

Pour moi en tout cas c'est une bonne chose que QT soit en natif sur Windows s'il reste libre.

----------

## titain

enfin en attendant bonjour l'usine à gaz car l'un comme l'autre ne sont pas réputés pour leur faible consommation en ressource système, celà dit c'est bien pour les linuxiens qui sont obligés de travailler sous win$ ils seront moins dépaysés.

----------

## lmarcini

 *titain wrote:*   

> celà dit c'est bien pour les linuxiens qui sont obligés de travailler sous win$ ils seront moins dépaysés.

 

Sauf que, sous Linux tu peux te passer d'environnement graphique et que tu peux tout faire en console. Moi, ce qui me dépayse sous Windows, ce n'est pas l'environnement graphique mais plutôt l'absence de shell, l'absence de commandes utiles et la mauvaise organisation interne des différents fichiers... Et ce qui m'énerve (outre les problèmes habituels de Win), c'est que le système m'impose une façon de travailler (il y a un environnement graphique pour bosser et impossible de faire autrement)...

----------

## bosozoku

+1 ! Je suis absolument d'accord avec toi. Enfin bon c'est vrai qu'un kde, ça adoucit un peu cette facon de travail imposée justement.

----------

## k-root

Ca y est Il le font : Les WindOzIenS passe sous linux....  !

Si vous voulez vraiment savoir comment il voit linux, je vous conseil de feuillté la revue de Joe :  le PC-Expert de février ... le titre : Maitrisez Linux.

Avec screenshot conparatif du bureau de windows et de linux ! sic !

----------

## lmarcini

<troll>Les screenshots Linux montrent du Gnome et non du KDE</troll>

<troll bis (quoique ?>Cette revue devient de moins en moins "PC" (il ne parlent que de PDA la-dedans !) et encore moins "expert"</troll (bis quoique ?)>

Sinon, AMHA, l'article est très approximatif et comporte pas mal d'inexactitudes...

----------

## E11

Voilà, je tenais juste à réagir.

Personnelement, je suis totalement contre le portage de kde sous windows... Car, les seuls personnes qui peuvent être intéressé sont les personnes utilisant linux et étant obligé d'utilisé windows... Sinon pour débuter, il y a (g)knoppix, qui est devenu vachement puissant maintenant. Et si vraiment les "Joe", comme vous dites, installait kde, sa ne ferait pas long feu... Car comme vous l'avez bien souligner, les habitudes sont les habitudes et mis à part par un stratagème où une obligation, les 3/4 des autres personnes garderont leurs bonnes vieilles habitudes...( j'en ai fait l'expérience déjà beaucoup trop souvent... ) Et pire, je pense que sa fera fuire les utilisateurs linux qui ne sont qu'à moitié content, car ils ont encore beaucoup à apprendre (dur dur quand on ne connait pas ! je me rappelle mes débuts ! ) et qui garde leur linux juste pour se dépaysé un peu de leurs dos, mais s'il ont tout dessus, ils vont se dire : " bye bye linux, maintenant j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut sous windows ! ". Et je trouverais ça vraiment triste... J'ai un ami qui est dans le cas, et je ne pense pas qu'avec ça, son linux et les problèmes qu'il a avec (souvent des brouttilles mais quand on connait pas... ) ne tiendrait pas plus d'une soirée...

Aussi, et je trouves cela très important... L'ennemi actuelle des utilisateurs de PC est windows, car avec, on a plus de vie privé, plus de données qu'on peut encore certifié de personnelle... Actuellement, ils peuvent tous lire sur nos pc windows, et les seuls a vraiment s'en rendre compte maintenant, sont les utilisateurs linux, et je pense que se serait vraiment très mal vu de leurs parts que d'aider microsoft... L'aider en leurs fournissant les programmes... Car quand on veut attrappé une souris dans une cage, on l'appatte, on attends pas que sa curiosité l'enmène dedans ! Et on ne lui donne pas non plus du fromage à côté pour lui faire goûter !!

Voilà, tout sa pour dire que, personnellement ça m'arrangerait de pouvoir travailler sous kde quand je suis coincé sous windows, mais pour les autres utilisateurs dont les Joe, mais pas qu'eux, ne sont pas assez mature que pour comprendre la nécessité de changé, et c'est vrai que d'une certaines façon j'en ai rien a faire, mais ma conscience m'oblige à ne pas participé à leur perte informatique, si j'ose le dire...

----------

## guilc

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Voilà, je tenais juste à réagir.
> 
> Personnelement, je suis totalement contre le portage de kde sous windows... Car, les seuls personnes qui peuvent être intéressé sont les personnes utilisant linux et étant obligé d'utilisé windows...

 

Mais qu'en sais-tu ??? Il y a de TOUT comme utilisateurs ! et j'en connais plus d'un qui sont saoulés de l'interface de windows, mais qui subissent parcequ'ils utilisent des applis n'existant pas sous linux !

Par pitié, arretez de faire des généralité de votre petit entourage. Vous pourrez etre amené de partout a dévouvrir des utilisateurs différents de ce que vous connaissez ! Il en faut pour tout le monde !

 *Quote:*   

> Et si vraiment les "Joe", comme vous dites, installait kde, sa ne ferait pas long feu... Car comme vous l'avez bien souligner, les habitudes sont les habitudes et mis à part par un stratagème où une obligation, les 3/4 des autres personnes garderont leurs bonnes vieilles habitudes...( j'en ai fait l'expérience déjà beaucoup trop souvent... )

 

Encore pareil... En es-tu sur... ce n'est pas parceque certains utilisateurs ne veulent pas passer sous linux qu'ils veulent absolument rester formattés...

 *Quote:*   

> Et pire, je pense que sa fera fuire les utilisateurs linux qui ne sont qu'à moitié content, car ils ont encore beaucoup à apprendre (dur dur quand on ne connait pas ! je me rappelle mes débuts ! ) et qui garde leur linux juste pour se dépaysé un peu de leurs dos, mais s'il ont tout dessus, ils vont se dire : " bye bye linux, maintenant j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut sous windows ! ". Et je trouverais ça vraiment triste... J'ai un ami qui est dans le cas, et je ne pense pas qu'avec ça, son linux et les problèmes qu'il a avec (souvent des brouttilles mais quand on connait pas... ) ne tiendrait pas plus d'une soirée...

 

Cette guerre Linux/Windows, c'est lourd. Perso, je n'aime pas Windows, comme sans doute plusieurs personnes ici, mais arretez de voir cet OS comme le diable a ce point ! Linux n'a jamais prétendu faire un enjeu, voire une guerre contre windows... Qu'on encourage les gens a changer, a leur faire découvrir linux, oui, il faut absolument se battre pour ça, par exemple pour la philosophie libre qui est omniprésente sosu linux, mais si l'utilisateur n'aime pas, est rebuté, ce n'est pas la peine d'insister lourdement, il ne ferrait en plus que de la mauvaise pub a linux... Et de quel droit on interdirait aux utilisateurs de Windows d'utiliser des programmes existant sous linux ! Si des gens font ce genre de portage, je ne vois pas en quel honneur on pourrait leur contester ce droit ! C'est ça aussi l'esprit du logiciel libre ! alors par pitié, arretez cet intégrisme débile et borné ! (ça ne vaut pas que pour e11 que je cite ici hein  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Aussi, et je trouves cela très important... L'ennemi actuelle des utilisateurs de PC est windows, car avec, on a plus de vie privé, plus de données qu'on peut encore certifié de personnelle... Actuellement, ils peuvent tous lire sur nos pc windows, et les seuls a vraiment s'en rendre compte maintenant, sont les utilisateurs linux, et je pense que se serait vraiment très mal vu de leurs parts que d'aider microsoft... L'aider en leurs fournissant les programmes... Car quand on veut attrappé une souris dans une cage, on l'appatte, on attends pas que sa curiosité l'enmène dedans ! Et on ne lui donne pas non plus du fromage à côté pour lui faire goûter !!

 

D'une part, il y a du faux ici : la légende de "big brother" a bon dos : sous windows aussi tu peux garantir ta vie privée ! Et NON, MS ne peut pas tout lire sur ton PC... C'est une légende urbaine ça ! Et les utilisateurs de Linux n'ont pas le monopole de la lucidité à ce sujet ! il ne faut pas confondre "power user/utilisateur lambda" avec "utilisateur linux/utilisateurs windows" ! les power user existent aussi sous Windows, et je ne vois pas pourquoi ils n'auraient pas le droit d'etre sous windows ! Tu as fait comme moi le choix d'utiliser linux et les logiciels libres sans doute pour un tas de bonnes raisons, mais alors au moins, aie la décence de respecter le choix des utilisateurs de windows, et des utilisateurs qui se disent que pourquoi pas, KDE ça peut etre bien sous windows, justement au nom de la liberté du logiciel de d'utiliser ton PC que tu défends avec tant de hargne !

Ce n'est pas parcequ'un utilisateur n'a pas aimé Linux et qu'il retourne sous Windows que Linux a perdu ! Un utilisateur forcé sous Linux, décu par linux mais que tu va forcer a rester sous linux au nom de la sacrosainte "liberté" te feras une très mauvaise pub... Il voudra sans doute retourner sous windows qu'il préfère, et ça ne dois pas l'empecher d'utiliser Firefox, ou meme KDE !

L'intégrisme c'est bien joli, mais ça ne peut mener Linux que droit dans le mur...

----------

## sinarf

Personnelement je trouve que c'est une très bonne chose que les applications soit developpé sur les deux plateforme, ce sont les applications qui font le succès d'une plateforme. Et la transisiton sera d'autant plus facile pour l'utilisateur lambda que l'on utilisera les meme applications sur les deux plateformes...

Quand au cas du portage de kde sous windows, pourquoi pas, mais personnelement je ne l'utiliserai peut-etre plus que sous Linux sait-on jamains.

----------

## E11

Excuse moi, si je me suis mal exprimé, mais je ne veux pas dire que linux dois faire une bataille acharné contre windows, je veux juste dire que linux n'a pas a dévelloppé ses propres programmes, pour windows... Je pensent qu'ils ont largement assez d'argent que pour pouvoir dévelloppé de bons programmes tout seul non ? Il n'y a pas de raisons que de bons dévelloppeurs aillent perdre leur temps à développé quelques chose ( qui sera sans doute bien ) pour lequel il n'auront même pas un merci de la part du géant, et à peine quelques remerciements de particuliers, dont on ne sait même pas s'ils seront nombreux...

Je vais prendre un autre exemple plus général pour cette initiative...  

Si on a d'un côté, disons Caco Lola ( pour ne pas les citez  :Wink:  ), une grande entreprise de sodas très connue, avec des revenus énorme. Et bien, c'est pas parce que la petite firme X, qui produit des produit équivalents, et dont les consommateurs en grandes majorité n'aiment pas Caco Lola, qu'ils vont sortir une substance à rajouter dans le Caco Lola pour qu'il passe bien !

C'est un peu exagérer, mais on est d'accord ?

Bon, et bien c'est pareil pour linux et windows mais en ordinateurs...

Linux n'a déjà pas énormément de moyens... Alors ne les guaspillont pas dans des choses qui ne sont pas utile et qui au final ne changeront que très peu les habitudes de tout le monde, moi compris...

PS : Si tu as raisons à propos de windows, ce que je ne remets pas en doute (c'est juste ce que l'on m'a toujours dit jusque maintenant) il n'en pêche que windows veut déjà absolument une vérification internet et des données personnelles lors de l'installation ( je pense et je ne crois pas me tromper ), et je trouves celà déjà beaucoup trop pour le respet de la vie privé...

En plus, dernièrement, en Belgique, Bills Gates est venu en personnes pour essayer les nouvelles cartes d'identités électroniques ( que nous serons obligé d'avoir d'ici quelques années ) et où il a directement annoncé qu'il allait produire un appareil pour pouvoir lire les cartes sur nos pc. Jusque là rien de louche, et même plutôt une proposition qui peut avoir ses qualités... Mais je serais près à mettre ma main au feu, que si rien ne se passe, cette carte d'identité sera obligatoire lors d'une installation, voir même dans un avenir plus lointains à une obligation de la branché, juste pour aller sur certains site internet ! Ce qui veut dire et vous le comprendrez, que beaucoup de choses pourront être loggé dessus, et c'est loin d'être quelque chose de bien...

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> Excuse moi, si je me suis mal exprimé

 

Je pense, qu'au contraire, tu t'es très bien exprimé, c'est juste que tu n'as pas tout à fait compris...

 *Quote:*   

>  Il n'y a pas de raisons que de bons dévelloppeurs aillent perdre leur temps à développé quelques chose 

 

Et qui es-tu pour dire ce qu'un "développeur" à le droit de faire ou de ne pas faire pendant ses loisirs ?

ça y est ? C'est rentré ?

Quand on est comme moi, qu'on utilise des logiciels libres toute la journée, qu'on n'a jamais participé à un projet quelconque, ni même fait une bête traduction dans un coin (bref, le vrai poux, quoi), et que les développeurs de KDE disent qu'il vont développer pour windows, on répond :"Oui, Monsieur". Et on écrase.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## E11

Je ne les empêcherai jamais de faire ce qu'il veulent car je ne saurai sans doute jamais les remercié assez pour ce qu'ils font sous linux... 

Mais je trouves seulement ça triste d'aider une société qui ne vit que pour le pognion, qui vit le cul dans le beurre et qui n'en n'a rien à faire de leurs utilisateurs... Je trouves que sans compensation aux développeurs, c'est faire leurs boulots et donc leur permettre de gagner plus d'argent sans qu'il bouge leur petit doigt... C'est donc un travail que je trouves inutile et qui au final ne peut faire que renforcé la domination de windows et donc par la suite sa fénéantise, car si ce qu'il ne fait pas, les autres font pour lui gratuitement, il n'a pas de raison de changer et ça, excuser moi mais ça me dépasse... 

D'un autre côté, j'ai envie de faire découvrir linux aux autres personnes et c'est un excelent moyen, mais je n'ai pas envie que sa passe par une aide à microsoft, c'est tout.

----------

## pititjo

Porter KDE sous MS Windows n'est pas une aide à MS mais aux utilisateurs.

De plus, j'aimerais beaucoup que certains logiciels soit portés de Windows à Linux alors pourquoi ne pas porter des applis Linux ?

----------

## E11

C'est une idée, mais personnellement, j'ai peur que si kde marche bien, ça fasse dans quelques temps un peu comme mozilla, càd un programme qui devient très connu et qui remplace à peu près entièrement l'ancien programme dévelloppé par windows chez bon nombre d'utilisateurs... Sa serait bien pour l'image de linux et le confort de windows, mais par la meme occasion pour microsoft qui aura alors une interface graphique de très haut niveau et gratuite... Et le problème pour moi, il est là... Car au bout du compte, les seuls bénificiaires seront les utilisateurs windows de tous les jours et microsoft et les grands perdant, ceux qui font tout pour qu'on intègre linux dans les administrations, écoles et autres entreprises... Car à partir du moment où un des arguments de poids, c'est à dire les performences et la liberté, ne fuse que de pouvoir entièrement gérer son bureau, sont oubliées... Ca ne fera que ralentir encore plus la conversion, car dans une entreprise, je m'en fou, mais quand il s'agit d'une administration ou une école, où c'est notre argent qui est en jeu, là, ça a déjà une plus grande importance, même si ça peut paraître minime comme sa...

C'est possible, peut-être suis-je un peu trop optimiste du point de vue des dévelloppeurs, mais pourquoi pas ?

----------

## pititjo

Pour commencer, si KDE a du succes sous Windows alors MS se sentira obliger de "contre attaquer" en améliorant son bureau comme c'est le cas avec la prématuration d'IE7 et alors, une fois de plus, ce sont les utilisateurs qui serons bénéficianres; pas MS.

De plus, ce n'est pas KDE qui pousse les administration à migrer sous Linux mais bien l'autonomie que cet OS permet face aux "fournisseurs". Windows avec KDE reste Windows et même avec KDE les administrations aurons intéret à migrer pour gagner cet automie.

----------

## E11

Pas tout à fait, car, les personnes qui ne s'y connaissent pas trop en ordinateurs, administration ou pas, pourront nous rétorquer aisément, alors qu'on essayera  de les convaincre, que ça ne sert à rien de s'investir dans linux ( ou autres installations libres ) si on peut déjà trouver sous windows tout ce qu'il y a sous linux... Certes il y aura beaucoup de différence, mais ce qu'ils voyent dans un premier temps, c'est le graphique... Et il ne faut pas oublier que passer sous linux demande beaucoup d'investissement, à la fois d'argent ( une fois passé, ça coute plus rien mais ça s'installe pas tout seul ) et de temps. Sans oublier que c'est aussi dans certains cas une prise de risque, car beaucoup d'entreprise ne peuvent pas se permettre de rester un jour sans système d'exploitation chez ne fuse que quelques employés...

Si sa fait évoluer windows tant mieu, mais au fond, ça rapporte quoi à linux ? A partir du moment où ce qu'ils ont dévelloppé pour windows n'est plus utilisé car windows a fait quelque chose de mieu ou de similaire, sa sert plus à rien ! Et l'évolution est déjà en train de se faire, sans que l'on intègre de programmes linux à windows !

En tout cas, je trouves sincèrement, qu'une grande partie de la magie de linux s'envollerait avec tout ça... A quoi, bon ce cassé la tête avec des installations pas toujours évidente, des programmes de simulations de jeux pas vraiment reproduisant les performences que l'on a sous win et un apprentissage long et loin d'être évident quand on a une installation si facile sous la main et ou il faut pas rebooter pour pouvoir jouer au dernier jeu sorti...

PS : J'ai jamais essayé, je ne sais pas à quoi ça ressemble, mais en tout cas ce système me fait fort penser à un certains LINDOWS...

----------

## pititjo

 *Quote:*   

> Certes il y aura beaucoup de différence, mais ce qu'ils voyent dans un premier temps, c'est le graphique...

 

Non ce qu'une entreprise où une administration voit en premier ce sont ses sous et ses intérêts. Ce qu'une administration voit en premier c'est le fait que MS Word ne garantit pas la pérénité des données au cours des versions alors qu'ooo le fait, que MS office coute une centaine d'euro alors qu'ooo est gratuit et le desktop est le cadet de leur soucis. Celui qui choisis les logiciel ce n'est pas la secrétaire ou le stagiaire, c'est le patron ou à la limite le dsi avec le contable sur le dos !!

 *Quote:*   

> mais au fond, ça rapporte quoi à linux ?

 

Pourquoi cela devrait-il raporter quelque chose à Linux ? Tu semble confondre fin et moyens : Linux est un moyen de faire les choses que tu souhaite faire. Ce n'est pas à toi de t'adapter au moyen mais au moyen de s'adapter à toi (et dans le libre celà se fait d'autant plus facilement que tu peu adapter toi même l'outil à tes besoins). Donc même si ça n'apporte rien à Linux de porter KDE sous Windows (ce qui est discutable) ça permet a l'utilisateur d'avoir un outil plus fiable ou en tout cas d'assurer un minimum de concurence or la concurence est le meilleur moteur à l'innovation.

 *Quote:*   

> A quoi, bon ce cassé la tête avec des installations pas toujours évidente, des programmes de simulations de jeux pas vraiment reproduisant les performences que l'on a sous win et un apprentissage long et loin d'être évident quand on a une installation si facile sous la main et ou il faut pas rebooter pour pouvoir jouer au dernier jeu sorti... 

 

Avoir un système libre que tu peu bricoler (parceque sous windows c'est pas le pied pour le bricolage), customiser, et qui est fiable coté sécurité ? Qui évolu constamment sans te fouré de liscence foireuse, liscence qui n'est d'ailleur pas remise à jour toutes les deux semaines (oui j'exagère) ? Pour moi ça justifie grandement l'installation de Linux et même d'une distrib un peu "farfelue" comme gentoo plutot que la fedora, debian, mandrake ou leurs dérivés.

 *Quote:*   

> PS : J'ai jamais essayé, je ne sais pas à quoi ça ressemble, mais en tout cas ce système me fait fort penser à un certains LINDOWS...

 

Qu'est ce qui ressemble à Lindows (Linsprire maintenant) ? KDE sous Win ? Rien à voir. Dans un cas on porte une application (ou une série d'application) sous un autre OS dans l'autre on fait un Linux qui ressemble le plus possible à Windows. Je ne vois pas le rapport.

----------

## 13

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> enfin moi personnellement çà ne change rien mais bon , pour dire que les windowzien sont des assistés .... (je n'ai rien contre eux) ... aprés chacun sa façon de pencer moi cela ne change rien j'adore toujours autant gentoo  

 

belle mentalité... on pourrait de meme dire que les linuxiens sont des masochistes qui préfèrent perdre un temps fou à compiler leur gentoo... enfin si c'est ce que tu crois... tu n'as rien contre les utilisatieurs de mac Os au moins (tu me diras la version X c'est une base unix mais que penser de ces gens qui utilisent les versions précédentes...). Sans vouloir t'embêter au niveau sécurité c'est un plus grand challenge de sécuriser un XPhome qu'une gentoo  :Wink:  alors l'assisté c'est qui??? d'accord question installation c'est plus facile du windaube oké mais pourquoi se **** les **** à compiler des sources, à chercher des pilotes pour du matériel sous tux alors que windows fait ça tout seul... en gros le linuxien fait son pro là ou le windaubien n'a meme pas besoin de le faire... désolé mais là tu te casse la tête inutilement.

Un xp pro me suffit amplement à faire ce que je veux pourquoi passer 20 heures en copilation alors qu'il m'en faut 5 pour réinstaller un système complet... et ce sans téléchargement aucun??? mais encore, il m'a fallu 3 jours de compilation sur un vieux pc pour obtenir des résultats lamentables sur kde (Celeron 700 portable avec peu de ram=>logique) alors que wXPpro et wServer 2k3 tournent sans encombres

toutefois j'accepte parfaitement qu'on dise que c'est cher du windows, qu'il y a des failles de sécurité,... que le fait qu'il s'agisse de logiciel propriétaire n'aide pas toujours à avancer dans le bon sens... ça d'accord

mais revenons sur le problème principal... à savoir la venue du libre sur du système propriétaire à souhait...

ne devrions nous pas nous réjouir de voir le libre s'étendre plus chaque jour??? que ce soit pour les dévellopeurs de libre ou pour l'utilisateur...  le premier se voit augmenter son travail et donc il peut toucher plus de gens avec ses programmes,le second par contre pourra par contre se détacher en partie du propriétaire! quoi de mal?

honnètement l'arrivée de kde va rien changer pour moi, j'ai trop l'habitude du look W95... c'est gris, sobre et de bon gout  :Wink:  je hais la transparence(visuelle :p), les effets quand on clique ça ou là,... si par contre j'ai absolument besoin d'un programme sur base linux ben j'installerai une distribution  sur le pc et on ne parles plus de MS kde... j'aurais ainsi les avantages du puissant noyeau linux. ce qui me fait plaisir  :Very Happy:  c'est que microsoft se rende enfin compte de l'arrivée du libre et commence à l'intégrer, y aurait il une tendance à orienter la politique "gates" un peu moins vers le propriétaire, est ce que cela signifies que d'autres produits libres vont suivre et s'adapter à du windows???

enfin voilà

à bientôt, je dois réinstaller 4 postes en 98 (ohhh le traitre  :Wink:  )

----------

## Polo

 *13 wrote:*   

> ce qui me fait plaisir  c'est que microsoft se rende enfin compte de l'arrivée du libre et commence à l'intégrer

 

ben c'est pas vraiment microsoft qui intègre ca... c'est plutot les LL qui "sinvitent", et ils ont bien raison...

par contre, la ou ca me gene un peu de voir kde porté sous win, c'est que les gens se diront peu etre, bah tiens, ca me fait une raison de plus de rester sous windows : j'ai des logiciels proprio qui fontionnent dessus, et aussi des logiciels libres... j'ai plus de choix comme ca, alors que si je passe sous linux, je n'aurai *plus que* les logiciels libres....

mais d'un autre coté, le fait d'avoir kde sous windows facilitera surement une transition ms/linux... car les gens (enfin ceux que je connaissent) sont attachés a l'interface graphique. et il suffit que ca change de couleur (enfin d'un tout petit truc de rien du tout...) pour qu'ils soient complètement paumés. Donc si jamais un jour ils en ont vraimant marre des virus et autres trucs du genre, ils pourront se rabattre sur linux sans trop de peine, car ils seront déja "en terrain conquis". au moins pour ce qui est de l'interface graphique... on leur demande qd meme pas un boulot d'admin  :Laughing: 

----------

## Possum

[troll] De toute manière, ça va changer quoi ? La majorité des "Joe" utilise son windows en 640x480 (800x600 depuis XP) de base. Sans comprendre qu'une résolution décran et un taux de rafraichissement ça peut se régler pour être confortable. Y'a qu'a jeter un coup d'oeil aux bécannes dans les banques, dans le moindre petit magasin. Ah ça oui, ils ont des écrans 17" TFT, mais en 800x600 avec des icones tellement grosses que même un aveugle peut les voir sans le braille. Alors si on rajoute KDE par dessus avec une maousse barre en bas, ça va leur réduire encore plus leur espace de travail.  [/troll]

Conneries mises à part, perso, je me réjouis de voir KDE porté sous windows. Petit à petit, on va avoir de plus en plus d'applis libres qui tourneront partout. Et ça, c'est bon pour nous. Ça nous donne une crédibilité. Genre: "Vous voyez, les applis développées sous les systèmes libres sont aussi performantes, voire plus pour certaines, que celles qui viennent du proprio."

[ma vie] Exemple personnel, j'ai trouvé en la personne de ma copine la meilleure militante du libre  :Smile:  Y'a qu'une machine chez moi, et devinez sous quoi elle tourne  :Razz:  Du coup, pour qu'elle puisse aller surfouiller un peu et lire ses trois mail, je lui ai mis KDE (Pour pas trop la dépayser, elle a du mal avec Fluxbox  :Wink:  ) Maintenant, quand elle cause du PC avec ses collègues, elle dit: "J'utilise KDE, c'est tout pareil que windows, mais en mieux." Et pour des trucs à la con hein, icones qui bondissent plutôt que l'éternel sablier, les bureaux virtuels, et tout le reste (je vais pas vous faire l'article, vous connaissez le bouzin). Ce qui fait qu'elle donne de la crédibilité, surtout en étant pas power user qui va commencer à utiliser des termes techniques à la con incompréhensible par la majorité des personnes.  [/ma vie]

Bref, c'est avec des petites avancées comme ça qu'on libérera tout le monde ou presque. Faut permettre à tout le monde de connaître le libre, de voir que c'est bien, que c'est mieux, et que en plus, chose non négligeable pour le portefeuille, c'est gratis !

Et si des avancées comme ça permettent aux constructeurs de voir que le monde du libre, c'est peut-être pas si mal, on peut espérer voir un peu plus de drivers développés pour le matos  :Smile: 

C'était mon avis à deux balles sur la question :p

----------

## 13

c'est vrai aussi que celà limite un peu l'attrait de linux mais je vois mal l'utilisateur lambda (secrétaire par exemple) se dire tiens j'aimerais bien utiliser tel programme indisponible sous win faire un gros format installer tux et puis s'apercevoir que le it programme soutionne pas le problème  :Wink:  par contre l'IGU libre permettra aux utilisateurs non experts de se rapprocher de linux ce qui est loin d'être un mal.

par contre je pense que les utilisateurs de linux actuels qui repasseront sous windows juste parce que microsoft permet l'utilisation de kde seront peu nombreux... de plus s'ils changent pour ça... ébin ils sont pas venus sous linux pour des raisons valables... juste l'interface comme arguement de vente c'est un peu faible, quand j'ai installé du linux c'était pour élargir un peu mes connaissances informatiques, m'ouvrir à un monde relativement peu connu et faire des choses différentes (utilisation de shell, être vraiment le maitre sur le pc,...)mais l'interface graphique kde ou gnome je déteste... mac OS et windows j'aime mais pas ce qui se fait par défaut en linux...  cela ne m'empèche pas d'y toucher pour autant  :Wink: 

voilà

bon appétit à ceux qui passent à table

----------

## pititjo

Ce n'est selon moi pas le bureau qui changeras quoi que ce soit aux migration Windows/Linux.

[Ma vie] Je prend l'exemple de ma copine, c'est pire qu'un Joe je vous assure (ouf elle lit pas ce forum  :Mr. Green: ). Elle envisage de s'acheté un ordinateur à la prochaine rentrée de septembre et envisage de mettre linux dessus. Pourquoi ? Pas pour KDE elle trouve ça moche (ni même pour mon FVWM qu'elle a trouvé joli (non ce n'est pas un troll)). Mais pour être sure qu'elle ne perdra pas ces dessins à la prochaine version de photoshop, que ces textes ne serons pas foutus en l'air parceque Word Longhorn ne supportera plus le format Word 2000. Pour ne pas avoir à se soucier de payer l'abonement de son antivirus qui de toute façon ne la protegera que partiellement.

Ce qu'elle regrette, c'est de devoir payer quand même Windows à l'achat de son PC (et ça ça la fera peut-être rester en dual boot quand même "pour amprtir" et c'est domage).[/ma vie]

On notera que les logiciels libres sont une de ces motivation mais pas la seule ! Elle a déjà Inkscape sur son ordinateur et si ce n'était pas le PC familial elle aurait aussi The Gimp et OOo.

Une autre de ses motivation est la sécurité et l'autonomie : pas de liscence foireuse à chaque mise à jour, un système relativement sure (tant que je n'y touche pas). Et ça KDE sous Windows et même n'importe quel LL sous Windows n'y fera rien !!

Enfin, la motivation principale reste tout de même pécunière et je suis persuader que ce sera le boom pour Linux quand on ne sera plus obliger d'acheter une liscence Windows pour l'achat d'un PC corect !

Personellement, ce n'est pas autant Linux que je défend tant que ça mais plutot le Logiciel Libre et même au delà le partage de l'information et de la création. Plus un logiciel lire sera accessible plus il se développera et mieux ça sera !

----------

## ghoti

 *pititjo wrote:*   

> Ce qu'elle regrette, c'est de devoir payer quand même Windows à l'achat de son PC (et ça ça la fera peut-être rester en dual boot quand même "pour amprtir" et c'est domage).[/ma vie!

 

Bah, elle peut toujours se faire rembourser le win inutile!

Voir par exemple sur http://www.linux-center.org/detaxe/  :Cool: 

----------

## E11

Ghoti a écrit :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pititjo a écrit:
> 
> Ce qu'elle regrette, c'est de devoir payer quand même Windows à l'achat de son PC (et ça ça la fera peut-être rester en dual boot quand même "pour amprtir" et c'est domage).[/ma vie!
> ...

 

C'est clair que ça paraît chiant de payer le prix de windows XP, mais le problème est que microsoft fourni au marchand d'informatique, grand magasin, ... des ordinateurs avec de grosses réduction ( impossible à avoir autrement ), uniquement à condition qu'il y ai windows installer dessus et vendu avec... Du coup au final, le prix que l'on paye est moins élevé que si le marchand vous l'avait vendu sans... ( c'est grâce à ça que beaucoup de Grande surface ont des prix si bas pour certains pc... ) C'est scandaleux mais c'est comme ça que ça marche... 

Fin si on sait récupérer de l'argent grâce à ça, c'est pas plus mal en faite, lol  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pititjo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *pititjo wrote:*   Ce qu'elle regrette, c'est de devoir payer quand même Windows à l'achat de son PC (et ça ça la fera peut-être rester en dual boot quand même "pour amprtir" et c'est domage).[/ma vie! 
> 
> Bah, elle peut toujours se faire rembourser le win inutile!
> 
> Voir par exemple sur http://www.linux-center.org/detaxe/ 

 

Les chances pour qu'elles parvienne à se faire remboursée son Windows restent tout de même faible voir quasi nulle. Et puis il faut tout de même le payé avant de se la faire remboursé.

On note en plus de cela que se faire remboursé Win demande une démarche et un effort, se qui est reboutant.

----------

## fb99

 *E11 wrote:*   

> C'est clair que ça paraît chiant de payer le prix de windows XP, mais le problème est que microsoft fourni au marchand d'informatique, grand magasin, ... des ordinateurs avec de grosses réduction ( impossible à avoir autrement ), uniquement à condition qu'il y ai windows installer dessus et vendu avec...

 

si je me rappelle bien c'est aussi pour ça que microsoft avait eu une sévère amende, car dans le monde commerciale, il est illégale d'avoir le monopole ou d'établir un trust. Donc normalement, même sans avoir à faire à la détaxe dont parle ghoti, le magasins est obligé, je dis bien obligé de fournir un pc sans Windows par défaut ( déjà testé ça avait un peu gueulé mais au final il préfère que tu leur prennes le pc sans windows ( je sais pas combien ça coute maintenant mais c'est au alentour de 150 euro non? ) oû il te feront peut-être pas une détaxe complète, plutôt que tu ne prennes rien.

En tout cas en Suisse, il n'y a pas de problème avec ça.  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Et si je me souviens bien, Apple rembourse la license de OSX sans histoire... me semble même avoir vu un lien sur leur site directement pour ça...

et Apple c'est bien  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Ben en faite le mieu pour acheter un ordi, c'est de le faire monter, ou de le monter soi-même ( encore mieu ) avec les pièces que tu choisis... Personnellement j'ai monté mon ordi seul ( cpu, cg,... tout ) et ça ne m'a pas couté plus cher qu'un ordinateur tout fait... Sauf que là j'ai la certitude d'avoir un ordi performent ( sans une pièce toute pourrie que j'aurais du changer le mois suivant... ) et où là je n'ai pas de programme débil, pas de coût supplémentaire, ... Juste la réduction qu'on trouve en achetant un ordi tout fait en moins car il ne font pas d'aussi belle réduction que ce que l'on trouves dans une grande surface... ( où le prix reste d'ailleurs imbatable ou presque... )

----------

## kopp

Oui c'est sûr que c'est encore mieux de monter sa machine soi-même, mais bon si tu veux un mac, tu n'as pas le choix, de même que si tu veux un portable. enfin il me semble en tous cas....

Puis surtout c'est plus fun de monter sa propre machine  :Smile: 

----------

